# Croatian (BCS): dosaditi



## pizzakid

Does 'dosaditi' mean 'to be bored' or 'to inspire boredom'? When does it take dative?


----------



## Putnik

Dosaditi= to inspire boredom
Dosadan= Dative/ (to be )boring
Dosadno mi je=I'm bored


----------



## sauge

"Dosaditi" takes the dative in examples such as:
_Knjiga je dosadila Marku_. - "Marku" is dative of the proper name "Marko". The sentence means "Marko is bored by the book.", or: "The book is boring to Marko." (I have put Croatian past tense here (je dosadila), but it means an accomplished present action!)

If you want to express: "to be bored", you should use the "biti dosadno" construction:
_Meni je dosadno_. - (=I'm bored.) "Meni" is also dative of personal pronoun "ja". 
_Djeci je dosadno_. - (=Children are bored.) "Djeci" is also dative of the plural noun "djeca" (children).

Hm. I hope this helps. For a more specific answer, perhaps you should provide some more context.


----------



## sauge

I see now that Putnik has mentioned the adjective "dosadan", which exactly means "boring":
_Ovaj film je dosadan_. - This film is boring.
_Vi ste mi strašno dosadni_! - You are terribly boring to me! (_mi_ being dative)

(Croatian learners of English find this construction difficult as well! In English, of course. )


----------



## vatreno

Did you use past tense "Knjigu je dosadila Marku" to express that he read the book?

Would this be correct- like as the book is boring, I am currently reading the book? 
Knjiga je dosadan meni.

On a similar note, would you use dative case to say: 
"Ova nastava nije zabavna (or zabavan)" that class is not fun?


----------



## phosphore

_"Knjiga je dosadila Marku"_ does not necessarily mean that he read it; he could still be reading it, but from the beginning he has been getting more and more bored and at some particular moment he got really bored.

_"Knjiga je dosad*na* meni"_ is possible, but you would not usually say it that way, unless if you wanted to emphasise that it is you, and not someone else, to whom the book is boring; otherwise you would say _"knjiga mi je dosadna"_ or _"dosadna mi je knjiga"_ and there is no much difference between these two (although there is some).

_"Ova nastava nije zabavna"_ is perfectly grammatically correct but that is not something one would usually say since _nastava_ is not supposed to be _zabavna_; _"ova nastava nije zanimljiva"_ or _"ova nastava je nezanimljiva"_ is, however, perfectly fine.


----------



## xpictianoc

Can be dosaditi used as a reflexive verb? I'll give you some example:

Dosadim se čitanjem knjige (nisam siguran kakav padež mora biti ovdje, akustativ?)

Is it correct?


----------



## sauge

Dosađujem se čitajući knjigu.

dosađujem se - sth like "I'm being bored"
čitajući - "reading" (present participle)
knjigu - akuzativ

But, when I see this, I'm not sure that I'd ever actually say "dosađujem se čitajući knjigu", even though it is perfectly acceptable in Croatian standard. This could be found in written language.

In everyday conversation, I'd say "Dosadno mi je dok čitam ovu knjigu." (I'm bored while reading this book.), or: "Ova knjiga je dosadna." (=This book is boring.)


----------



## xpictianoc

razumijem 

I asked becouse in Polish I can say 

"*Nudzę się* czytaniem książek" or "*Nudzę się *czytając książki"


----------

